# What about early menopause after surgery?



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had surgery this past september and since them, I've been feeling like my body is all messed up.

I was speaking with my mother-in-law and the topic of early menopause came about. She has a friend who has a thyroid issue (though no removal of any kind) and the doctors said that even though she was only 29 y.o. she was already entering menopause and would be unable to conceive in the years to come.

This scares me... very much. I'm only 26 and have no children, but I do plan on having some in the next 4-5 years.

has anyone heard of thyroid removal being linked to early menopause?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not heard of thyroid removal being linked to early menopause. But several of us on this board have commented about our periods being abnormal for several months after surgery. My cycles seem to be getting back to normal after about 10 months.


----------

